# The Ghastly Grove 2010 Yard Haunt



## grimghost (May 24, 2010)

This was my 1st year doing a full yard haunt display. The grove next to our house is a lovely sight 11 months of the year, in October it now turns "ghastly".

I made 6 of the tombstones and 14 of the PVC tea light candles. The rest of the pieces are store bought. My dear neighbor Cindy let me use her turtle pen fence for the graveyards gate (she does turtle rescues and conservation for the local creek that runs in front of our houses). She also donated a picture, 2 tombstones and the pieces for the undead bride.

I consider the haunt a success just by the effect it had on drawing in TOTs. For the past 3 years (the wife and I moved in December 2006), the neighbor and I got only 1 or 2 TOT a year. This year we got 25!!!! That is more than a 10x increase.

Already planning on expanding the exhibit to a walk thru next year.
Here is a link to the pictures

Enjoy
http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=830


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

The graveyard looks abandoned and decrepit. Very nice.
It sounds like it was a huge success! If you build it they will come.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks very nice ... and great work on getting the TOTs to your display!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Great job - it looks really good. And as for the ToTs, they will multiply in the first few years, as word gets around, and you are off to a flying start!!! Congrats on very nice work!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Looks great, nice work!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

An excellent first year start! The fencing really adds to the look - brings everything together and adds to the impression of it being a real cemetery.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Yes, the TOTers do indeed multiply. Word gets out!


----------

